# any other guys that knit



## allanaltman (Dec 10, 2011)

I knitted as a child during a long illness. Was the only way my mother could keep me in bed. Just picked it back up again this year. I am shy about people knowing a man knitts. Was wondering if there where other men who knitted?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Of course there are! You'll find quite a few here--and the person who helped me most as I was just learning was a man...don't know where I'd be without him. Don't be shy about having this wonderful skill!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

If you go to the Tea Party, it's hosted by Fireball Dave, he has some awesome patterns, and history, and stories. lol..
Sam will be there also. 
There are several other men on here, after all knitting was origanally a mans job anyway. 
George Lucas knits also, you're in great company.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

There are several very talented men on here. One even has a group that knits at the local pub. Everybody here loves thread and none of us bite. Jump right in. There is a lot of inspiration, ecouragement and knowledge available.


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

allanaltman said:


> I knitted as a child during a long illness. Was the only way my mother could keep me in bed. Just picked it back up again this year. I am shy about people knowing a man knitts. Was wondering if there where other men who knitted?


Hi, Alan. You might want to check out the beautiful works of John Dornan if you have a chance. He has to be the most creative, talented crafter I've ever seen. You can search for him on the user list and check out some of his posts. My oh my!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi Allan, welcome from the Notheast of England. There are quite a few men on here so you are in good company. One extremely talented guy is John Gorman, the eye candy he frequently feeds us is nothing short of amazing. Never be shy about knitting, it is a skilled craft and you are in very good company. Lovely to have you with us. Leonora. :-D :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

So nice to have you here. Don't be shy about your craft. Be proud.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

allanaltman said:


> I knitted as a child during a long illness. Was the only way my mother could keep me in bed. Just picked it back up again this year. I am shy about people knowing a man knitts. Was wondering if there where other men who knitted?


Saw a site just for guys who knit, don't be shy...........be PROUD!


----------



## DragonWhoKnits (Sep 20, 2011)

Allan,

My husband knits, spins and weaves.. He just cast off another beautiful scarf, and 2 weeks ago he finished a pair of kilt hose. 

There is even a men's knitting night once a month at my LYS. One of the guys works in the store, and his other job is as a rancher, raising beef, goats, chickens, turkeys, sheep.. 

You are in very good company being a man who knits.

Welcome and hope you enjoy the forum!!

Nancy


----------



## Ardi (Dec 11, 2011)

Many years ago I learned to knit squares when I was in the Cub Scouts. My wife wants to learn to knit so I started helping her and now I am knitting a
scarf. Knitting seems to be one of the few things that keeps me off the computer.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

My brother -in -law was in the merchant navy and most merchant guys knitted to pass away the time.
And welcome to the forum,from Buckinghamshire,where you will meet people of both sexes and all very talented and helpful.


----------



## Ardi (Dec 11, 2011)

Yes, I find knitting is a great way to utilize spare time and keep from being bored.


----------



## yukonjack46 (Nov 3, 2011)

I dood it, crochet/plastic canvas too. If I didn't have something to occupy myself in the winter months I would go krazy and my wife would kill me..lol. Knitting is a craft, and so is woodworking, I ain't never seen any rules against it.


----------



## olpappysmith (Oct 6, 2011)

I am one of the other guys, [email protected] .

I just got a blue ribbon from the State Fair of Texas. afghan

first time I every tried anything like that. Will try to attach a picture if it don't come thought, let me know at regular e-mail.

Olpappy Dallas, Tx


----------



## Eleanor1 (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi Allan

Only real men knit and don't you forget it. Welcome from Melbourne Australia. I learnt a lot from other KP ers about your question.


----------



## Ardi (Dec 11, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey Buddy more men are knitting and proud of it I just found out a man at work has started knitting but he didn't want people to know and we have a group of before work knitters I was so glad he told us ...get going and show us your stuff !!!!


----------



## KatStabe (Nov 22, 2011)

Allan, My DH knits,crochets and does cross stitch.
Also, although my Dad didn't knit, but from reading instructions, he taught my Mom to knit. Mom the taught 8 DD's and 3 DS's. 
Welcome! Have fun and relax with the craft.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

no need to be shy


----------



## GQR999 (Aug 13, 2011)

A number of men on this forum knit and/or crochet. My late fatherinlaw knitted a skirt for his wife when he was in the Army in WWII. I hope you can start being proud of what you too, which is wonderful. Happy knitting!


----------



## dyeingfool (May 24, 2011)

Check out MMarioKKnits - a yahoo group owned by a male knitter who designs the most beautiful lace shawls you will ever lay your eyes on. The double MM and KK are not typos - thats the way the list is named. There are also more male knitters on the list and it is as friendly and helpful as this list.


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

Welcome from Georgia! I hand and machine knit. Had to give up crochet when arthiritis got bad in my thumb. That sure is a beautiful afghan. katlvr.74


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

hip hip hooray! Another man in the group. Welcome from Southern California and be proud of your craft.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

welcome to the group. there is nothing wrong with a man be creative with fibers. i am looking forward to seeing your projects.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

Alan, Welcome from Arkansas and yes there are men that knit on here and do spectacular work...John for one. Check his out; glad you are here. :thumbup:


----------



## wurlybird (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Allan. I've been knitting & crocheting for about 50 years now. I recently bought a knitting machine that I am trying to learn how to use. Welcome to KP, and keep up the good work. 

Dan from MO.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

allanaltman said:


> I knitted as a child during a long illness. Was the only way my mother could keep me in bed. Just picked it back up again this year. I am shy about people knowing a man knitts. Was wondering if there where other men who knitted?


I think it's wonderful....wish more men would try it!


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

Look under "User List" for Smoqui. His post entitled "what I've been doing in my spare time" or something similar has pix of his cable work----OMG, that man KNITS!


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

julie windham said:


> Look under "User List" for Smoqui. His post entitled "what I've been doing in my spare time" or something similar has pix of his cable work----OMG, that man KNITS!


What an interesting spelling of his name!...I love it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Good for you! My brother does not knit but he learned weaving on small looms and made many hot pads and doilies, etc., when he was sick as a child. Enjoy this site and all the wonderful people on it.

JanetLee


----------



## nancyk (Aug 2, 2011)

I wish we could get beyond this gender hobby business. I am a female and I hated dolls when I was little. One of my best friends is a retired U.S. Secret Service Agent who does beautiful crochet work.
My sister made her wedding dress, but she is just as much at home with a miter board to do ceiling trim.
You guys should be proud of what you do. People are people.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Welcome to KP Allan! It so good to have more and more men join the group. Its such a shame that so much of society is scared or shy about what they consider out of the ordinary. Certain interests or talents should not be preceived as being just for females or just for males.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Several men on this forum. My brother learned to knit right along with his sisters. Not sure if he still does, with 2 teenage daughters, I'm not sure he has much time since he is working and fending off young men most of the time.



Sorlenna said:


> Of course there are! You'll find quite a few here--and the person who helped me most as I was just learning was a man...don't know where I'd be without him. Don't be shy about having this wonderful skill!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Welcome to KP from Australia. What a beautiful afghan. No wonder you got a blue ribbon. Congratulations.


----------



## tomilu (Oct 21, 2011)

I keep telling my DH that men are good knitters. He just gives me "the look" and goes on reading, lol.
tomilu


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

I knit a bit, so does my son. A couple of his friends are staying with us this weekend and because the weather is foul this evening, we've been teaching them how to make egg cosies for their brekkers at boarding school. They're really proud of picking up a new skill and making something 'cool' in an evening.

Dave


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

olpappysmith said:


> I am one of the other guys, [email protected] .
> 
> I just got a blue ribbon from the State Fair of Texas. afghan
> 
> ...


Well done olpapy, that afghan is beautiful.

Welcome to the forum Allan, I look forward to seeing your work. We have so many talented men on this site - women too, don't want to offend anyone...:lol:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Welcome from Derbyshire England.
I have bought three knitting machines in the past. All three were originally owned by men that had passed away. Not one of their wives knew how to use the machines. One lady proudly showed me the clothes that her late husband had made her, they were wonderful. Far better than anything that I could make. 
This a video my son showed me about how in Iceland it is perfectly normal for men to knit. Thought that you might find it interesting.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Welcome to the site, Alan. You'll enjoy it.

Olpappy, great job - congratulations on the blue ribbon. You deserve it.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Welcome from Derbyshire England.
> I have bought three knitting machines in the past. All three were originally owned by men that had passed away. Not one of their wives knew how to use the machines. One lady proudly showed me the clothes that her late husband had made her, they were wonderful. Far better than anything that I could make.
> This a video my son showed me about how in Iceland it is perfectly normal for men to knit. Thought that you might find it interesting.
> http://vimeo.com/16783518


i know the video says that he is knitting but he is doing tunisian crochet.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Allan, certainly there are other men here who knit. Way back when my kids were little I took up knitting again, and a man who was friends with their father taught me his ripple pattern ;-)

You are surely welcome here. We would love for you to post pictures of your projects.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

olpappysmith said:


> I am one of the other guys, [email protected] .
> 
> I just got a blue ribbon from the State Fair of Texas. afghan
> 
> ...


Wonderful blanket. You deserved that ribbon!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

There is a great yarn shop in Minneapolis, and any time I've been in there, all the sales people have been men And they are knitting experts!! They really know the stock and how to use it. The store is called Steven B's Yarn Barn. He also has a store south of the Twin Cities, in Rosemount, I think. (Not sure how the Steven is spelled; stephen? ) He has a website.


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

Several years ago,I commented to a woman, about her husband's kilt hose "those look like the ones John Drewry knits". Her reply?---"John Drewry knit those!"


DragonWhoKnits said:


> Allan,
> 
> My husband knits, spins and weaves.. He just cast off another beautiful scarf, and 2 weeks ago he finished a pair of kilt hose.
> 
> ...


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

dwidget said:


> susieknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome from Derbyshire England.
> ...


I didn't realize that, I couldn't watch it all the way through, it kept playing up. I will have to play it again. Still he does have needles and yarn doesn't he? and at a glance you would think he was knitting.


----------



## unie (Dec 4, 2011)

Personally, I think it's great.


----------



## mjzorn (Feb 26, 2011)

I am a 5th grade teacher. We have an after school club where we teach 10 and 11 yr olds to knit. I have 25 or so new students this semester and 11 are boys. They seem to produce more than the girls --- more knitting, less visiting I think. 

To encourage my boys, I did a little research. Find the DVD "Real Men Knit" -- it's pretty good.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

I LOVE IT. Hey guys, PLEASE join us in the chats. I think it is really neat that there are so many men not afraid to admit they knit. I have tried to talk my husband into it. OOPS, the soon to be ex-husband. (WHOLE OTHER STORY.)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjzorn said:


> I am a 5th grade teacher. We have an after school club where we teach 10 and 11 yr olds to knit. I have 25 or so new students this semester and 11 are boys. They seem to produce more than the girls --- more knitting, less visiting I think.
> 
> To encourage my boys, I did a little research. Find the DVD "Real Men Knit" -- it's pretty good.


This weekend I taught a couple of my son's friends (aged 17-18) to knit and how I go about designing my motifs. They were fascinated by both the form of interlocking stitches and the mathematics, one lad said he'd never really looked closely at knitted textile before. It's all about presentation, one use of the term 'scaled geometric figures and planes' and they were hooked!

Dave


----------



## doogie (Apr 26, 2011)

Hmm. There are plenty of us guys that knit. It has been my observation so far, that us guys are more prone to knit in silence then be very chatty. I know when I am knitting the only words that come out of my mouth are: one, two, three, etc.....

Just saying. Not everyone is very talkative when they knit.

You will find that (after a study of the history of Knitting) there were once Knitting Guilds that only men were allowed to belong to. We men have a proud history of knitting. Nothing to be ashamed of. The Men in my family have been knitting since time began. 

I traded my medical supplies for knitting supplies when I came home from the service a couple of years ago. 

There is nothing to fear but fear itself!

V/r,
Doogie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

doogie said:


> Hmm. There are plenty of us guys that knit. It has been my observation so far, that us guys are more prone to knit in silence then be very chatty. I know when I am knitting the only words that come out of my mouth are: one, two, three, etc.....
> 
> Just saying. Not everyone is very talkative when they knit.
> 
> ...


And your work is absolutely brilliant!

Totally agree, a lot of men are really good at pattern forming and find knitting an utterly engrossing hobby. I think many love the fact you can really focus on fine detail and forget about everything else for a few hours.

Dave


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Hello & welcome from manitoba Canada
although i am not a man, i think that its great that u are knitting, there are many talented men here on the forum,


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to this site. If you want to meet other men who knit I suggest you put up a notice at your local library. Some of the local independent yarn shops have a mens nite in. I have met some men who knit hats and mittens and scarfs for their kids. Some vets knit lap raps for the hospitals. Three men meet at my friends house on a weekly and knit socks together. She calls them her Posse. They call her sweetie. Fun time for all. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My cousin taught me to knit and crochet when I was 8 yrs old, he learned in high school when he wanted to knit his girlfriend a sweater. My aunt crocheted, and had taught him , but didn't knit, she knew how to knit and purl, but that's as far as it went, she read the directions and he followed them. He tied fishnets as a business, and designed and knit the zippered fishermans sweaters. He figured out how to knit the front, back and both sleeves at the same time on one circular needle (would love to know how he did that), he used to get about $350-400 each for them, that was at least 10 yrs ago. 
My dad crocheted, did macrame, sewed, ceramics, oh! and he's the only one of his siblings that great(his great) gramma was able to teach to tat.


----------



## fabiana (Jul 20, 2011)

Poledra: Fantastic - how wonderful for your cousin and he was able to make money at it too. Your dad was fortunate to learn from his great gramma! Love it!


----------



## cathie white (May 29, 2011)

My nearly 12-year-old great-nephew recently asked me to teach him to knit. After two lessons, and a bit of help, he has ,created a "mug mat" for his mother's coffee mug. It was a small, simple, but functional first project. Even male knitters have to start somewhere!


----------



## grandma jean (Dec 15, 2011)

you are certainly not alone. lots of men on the forum knit - and much better than some of us mere women often. do not be embarrassed at all just be proud of yourself. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cathie white said:


> My nearly 12-year-old great-nephew recently asked me to teach him to knit. After two lessons, and a bit of help, he has ,created a "mug mat" for his mother's coffee mug. It was a small, simple, but functional first project. Even male knitters have to start somewhere!


Boys like pattern-forming and get totally engrossed in things they can focus on, my bike-mad son says it relaxes him before a race. I hope your great nephew keeps it u!

Dave


----------



## Irish maggie (May 11, 2011)

Hello and welcome from Australia :thumbup: 

John doran knits on this site and he is Terrific!

also does crochet knows everything about knitting machines


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

wow i am glad you are so proud of your work. beautiful blanket. congrads


----------

